# Bindings setup advice - Jones Mind Expander



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Hello, 

I am installing bindings for the first time and though I could use some help. 
Probably does not matter, but here is the setup, Now Pilots Large, Jones Mind Expander 158, Adidas Acerra size 11. 

I think i went heavier heel side than advertised on Now for my boot size. I wanted to avoid toe drag . 

How does it look to you? 

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

I thought I read you could upload photos after 10 posts, apparently not.
Any advice on that? 
I ll go back and read the rules sections in the meantime


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Heavier heel side is not a problem

You will always boot out Toe side before Heel.

I think you have done a great job! She looks ready to Shred. One word of advice:

Double check the tightness of every screw. I mean EVERY single screw on both bindings. Trust me, the assembly gang at the plant is not concerned with how tight things are. They get paid to put it together, that does not mean tight enough to stay put.

Check'em all twice and then check your binding screws again after your first couple of runs.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Thanks @Oldman!!

I totally hear you on the screw advice. 
Last year, I lost the forward lean adjustment piece on my brand new Karakoram split bindings, one in the first 15mn of ascent, the other one in the descent. As a bonus, one ladder strap brock as well the same day!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

LeDe said:


> I thought I read you could upload photos after 10 posts, apparently not.
> Any advice on that?
> I ll go back and read the rules sections in the meantime


I reckon it's not the post count which prevents me from posting images . I cannot attach pictures neither directly on the forum page since abt half a year and nobody bothers to fix it (@administrator, @Donutz). My workaround is to use Tapatalk to attach pics. There, it works fine.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> I reckon it's not the post count which prevents me from posting images . I cannot attach pictures neither directly on the forum page since abt half a year and nobody bothers to fix it (@administrator, @Donutz). My workaround is to use Tapatalk to attach pics. There, it works fine.


I don't think the image upload feature works at all. Whether they turned it off or it's just broken is a good question. I just tried uploading an image at it just died.


ETA: looks like it actually attached the image, I just can't embed it.









ETAA: Or maybe I can. But I had to post, then edit the post, and go advanced, then use the paper clip thingy. So that's the workaround. Post, edit, Advanced, paperclip.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I don't think the image upload feature works at all. Whether they turned it off or it's just broken is a good question. I just tried uploading an image at it just died.
> 
> 
> ETA: looks like it actually attached the image, I just can't embed it.
> ...


Page doesn't even allow to upload. I get linked to an "page not available " page when clicking the upload button. So I don't reach your wooooorkaround


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I don't think the image upload feature works at all. Whether they turned it off or it's just broken is a good question. I just tried uploading an image at it just died.
> 
> 
> ETA: looks like it actually attached the image, I just can't embed it.
> ...





neni said:


> Page doesn't even allow to upload. I get linked to an "page not available " page when clicking the upload button. So I don't reach your wooooorkaround


Yeah,.. It works for me just fine. 

I've tried walking @neni thru a couple workarounds I thought might help her, but for some reason her link to the manage downloads (..the paperclip) is busted & doesn't work. She can't get to the download page to work the workaround. 

That and I guess direct image, http type links from image album services like flikr aren't working either. At least not with her default browser/forum app. Tapatalk does seem to fix that for her. :shrug:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Yeah,.. It works for me just fine.
> 
> I've tried walking @neni thru a couple workarounds I thought might help her, but for some reason her link to the manage downloads (..the paperclip) is busted & doesn't work. She can't get to the download page to work the workaround.
> 
> That and I guess direct image, http type links from image album services like flikr aren't working either. At least not with her default browser/forum app. Tapatalk does seem to fix that for her. :shrug:


Could be browser-specific. Neni, can you try a couple of different browsers?


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Test on Mozilla


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Could be browser-specific. Neni, can you try a couple of different browsers?


...btw, @neni's an Android & Im a _fruit_ phone. So Im using Safari. No idea what Android browsers ppl use. :shrug:


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Not sure about the paper clip thingy, but the simple upload does work on Mozilla and Chrome for me (mobile versions). 
I'll try Tapatalk if they solve my issue with account creation.

I am on Android by the way.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Could be browser-specific. Neni, can you try a couple of different browsers?


I use an Android. Tried Samsung explorer and Chrome, mobile version, desktop page version, full, classic page mode, everything. Negative. Will not switch on a laptop  cos I never look at the forum other than via smartphone.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

LeDe said:


> Test on Mozilla


No image visible on that post.
I have the same if using the mobile version of the page. In that version, the upload button does work, however, the attachments are never visible, seem to be broken.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

neni said:


> No image visible on that post.
> I have the same if using the mobile version of the page. In that version, the upload button does work, however, the attachments are never visible, seem to be broken.


Yeah, i meant does NOT work on my following post.


----------



## Cambo (May 27, 2019)

Have you experienced toe or heal drag on your set up? I have 11.5 adidas tatictals and really want a mind expander but I'm unsure about the back foot as well.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Cambo said:


> Have you experienced toe or heal drag on your set up? I have 11.5 adidas tatictals and really want a mind expander but I'm unsure about the back foot as well.


Hey Cambo, 

I used a 12/-12 set up on the reference stance and had no issue at all. 
I have ridden it in super deep pow and on groomers and I love the board. Obviously not great on firmer snow but a blast on spring groomers.


----------



## Cambo (May 27, 2019)

Thanks man for the info. Do you think I would be safe on it with the half size bigger boot or should I go for 162? and are you set all the way back?


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Cambo said:


> Thanks man for the info. Do you think I would be safe on it with the half size bigger boot or should I go for 162? and are you set all the way back?


No I rode it on the reference stance. 
Set all the way back would only help from a toe drag point of view but you should not need that. 
I would not upsize just based on boot size.
I am definitely happy I chose the 158 over the 162. I this is not a board you want to ride long. You want to enjoy its nimbleness. 
How much do you weight?


----------



## Cambo (May 27, 2019)

185 lbs and 6'. I ride 15/15 on my twin but would probably go around 12 on a directional as well.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Cambo said:


> 185 lbs and 6'. I ride 15/15 on my twin but would probably go around 12 on a directional as well.


I think you should definitely get the 158.


----------

